# Getting dark stains out of a saddle



## wolffeathers

Trying to clean up a saddle that's been sitting in the barn. The stains are on the lighter leather and are from the chickens hanging out over the saddle rack. 

I plan on oiling it, but would like to remove those stains first..

Any ideas on how to remove dark stains off a lighter colored leather saddle?

Saddle soap?


----------



## jill.costello

Hey- sorry I didn't reply to your PM! I was doing "Inbox Cleanup" because I was full, lol...

If by "hanging out", you mean pooping, then I don't know what to tell ya'! Chicken poop is one of those mystery substances that has incredible power, lol.

Seriously, I believe that these aren't surface stains; I think the digestive products have soaked into the pores of the leather and into the fibers, so the idea of "bleaching" them out appeals to me less than the idea of just darkening the surrounding areas to blend it in....

BUT, if I were to TRY to "bleach" the stains, I would first try to very carefully dab on some hydrogen peroxide LIGHTLY- being careful to use a q-tip or some such to really only touch the stain with the peroxide. After a few tries, if that doesn't provide results, and depending on the existing finish on the saddle, you can try OxyClean or any of the Oxygen granular products. Dab a cloth in some water and then dab up a few granuls of Oxy and agian, just tap and lightly rub the stain. Let it make a film or paste, and come back to it in an hour or two to wipe it away with fresh water and see what happened.

That's how I would tackle it if it were mine! Good Luck!


----------



## wolffeathers

Thanks Jill,
it drank half a bottle of neatsfoot oil(it was neglected) and darkened up a good bit. It's not as contrasting now, so the spots are less noticeable. 

Nothing like waking up in the morning and doing some leather therapy while you drink your coffee.


----------



## jill.costello

wolffeathers said:


> Thanks Jill,
> it drank half a bottle of neatsfoot oil(it was neglected) and darkened up a good bit. It's not as contrasting now, so the spots are less noticeable.
> 
> *Nothing like waking up in the morning and doing some leather therapy while you drink your coffee*.


I couldn't agree more!! :goodjob:


----------

